# Welcome Chase Daniel



## leeanne

I will post my birth story later as I just got home today, one day early from the hospital. I talked my way out of getting out today and still in some pain.

However, here are some pics of my precious little guy:

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/lee380/ChaseBirth032.jpg
https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/lee380/ChaseBirth013.jpg
https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/lee380/ChaseBirth019.jpg
https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/lee380/ChaseBirth024.jpg
https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/lee380/ChaseBirth026.jpg
https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/lee380/ChaseBirth028.jpg


----------



## Carley

He is perfect hunny, just perfect...congratulations...:hugs:


----------



## ryder

awww... beautiful Leanne! And what a good big brother and sister your 2 older children are!


----------



## miel

oh leeanne !!
he is beautiful !!! congratulations again:hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful family you have Leeanne!!


Chase is a handsome little man, that is for sure :)


----------



## Vickie

He's gorgeous! And look at the proud big sis and big brother :D


----------



## leeanne

I keep calling him Jayden because he looks the spitting image of him when he was born. Doesn't he?

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/lee380/JaydenBaby.jpg


----------



## enigma

Awe, he so cute, as are the other 2, lol.
I bet you feel so proud, as well as tired, lol.
Congrats hun. xxxx


----------



## leeanne

Well, sitting here anyhow so will post my story.

The night before I had deadlines. No eating or drinking solids after midnight and no drinking water after 2 a.m.

Midnight I had the worst acid reflux so managed to eat some tums. I then woke up at 3 a.m. very thirsty, but I missed the deadline for water! UGH! Anyhow, at that time I reset my alarm for a later time to get a bit more shut eye.

My alarm didn't go off but I woke up at 5:20 a.m. to be at the hospital at 6:15 a.m. Thank God, I didn't sleep in.

Anyhow, finally after being prepped etc. it was time to go in. When you have a C-section, you feel no pain but still can feel a bit of pressure. You can really feel it when they start tugging the baby out and it's a very weird feeling. You can hear them saying the baby had a big head etc. I was shocked to hear later that my little guy was the smallest of my babies - 7 lbs. 10 oz. And he really didn't have a big head.

The worst was when they were tying my tubes. You can feel them tuck them back in and then I heard the doctors say that "they couldn't put my uterus back in." God, like I needed to hear that. Plus my freezing was starting to come out so they gave me a bit more morphine. Something I will never forget.

Anyhow, they had me walking up and about at 5:30 a.m. the next morning. Trust me, even by the end of that day I wanted to go home. Who the hell can sleep in the hospital. I talked my gynecologist into releasing me a day early so here I am.

Now am at home and have held my little guy once. My stepdaughter thinks she is mommy or something. UGH!

My little ones are very proud of their new baby brother, daddy is a proud daddy and I am obviously very proud.


----------



## sammie18

Aww congrats!!


----------



## chefamy1122

He is such a handsome little guy! Congratulations


----------



## JJF

He is such a handsome little guy, congrats!!!


----------



## HkLiz

He is so gorgeous!!! I'm glad everything went ok!!!


----------



## missjacey44

awww leeanne what lovely pictures. he is so cute. congratulations ! x


----------



## Suz

:happydance: Congrats Hun!!! He is perfect!


----------



## Becki77

Ah Congrtas Lee-Anne, hes so gorgeous. xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he's gorgeous


----------



## seteck

Aww congrats he is so lovely.


----------



## oOKayOo

:cloud9: what a stunning little boy and yes he does look like jayden!!!
I bet your very happy leeane ;)


----------



## didda

Congratulations - Chase is so cute! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:cloud9:

Adorable!!! So happy he's here. xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

He's gorgeous hun congratulations, and you right you're two boys look identical!x x


----------



## kellyw0112

he is so cute congratulations :happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

He really is a beautiful baby, perfect. Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Jo

Aww he is so gorgeous hun and he really does look like Jayden xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Aw Lee-Anne... I cried looking at those pics... it really brings it home now !! :cloud9:

He is gorgeous, and your family are just amazing!!

Congrats hun :hug: :hug:


----------



## Jayne

Congrats, he's lovely! :D


----------



## polo_princess

Aww hun he is absolutley gorgeous, well done!! :hugs:

I just love the piccy of Jayden with him, that is too cute :cloud9:


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations hun. He is beautiful and i love the pics of your children holding him, they are precious.

All the best to you and yours xxx


----------



## clairebear

congratulations hun!!!!! he is so beautiful and perfect. xx


----------



## danni2609

Congrats hun!! Hes adorable well done you!xx


----------



## welshcakes79

awwww, he is sooo cute, Congratulations on your new arrival hun
you have three very very cute kids :)
XXX


----------



## reallytinyamy

well done. he is gorgeous


----------



## Belle

congrats Leeanne, he's so beautiful!! xx


----------



## jacky24

Awww he is so beautiful hun... *Congrats to a Proud MOMMY AND DADDY*:hug:


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! Chase is gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, he is gorgeous! x x


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, He is gorgeous and looks so much like Jayden. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats on your new addition to the family-he's a handsome chap! x


----------



## hotsexymum

congratulations:hugs:


----------



## bex

Those pictures made me feel really emotional!!

He is beautiful. It was the pictures of Chase with his big brother and sister that pulled at my heart strings.

It made me think about how Kian will cope with not being the centre of attention anymore. Sure he'll be fine though.


----------



## lynz

he is gorgeous congrats


----------



## BeckyBoo

Gorgeous family hunnie.


----------



## momandpeanut

Beautiful !!!

Congratulations 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tilly

He is gorgeous, congratulations to you all.:happydance:


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! He is gorgeous! He really does look like Jayden :D

You're looking fantastic too! x


----------



## Laura1984

He's gorgeous, your other kids look so proud too... and look how well you look!!! *jealous!!!!* xxxxxx Congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ema

Aw hunni he is absoultely beautiful!!! XxX


----------



## kookie

Hes absolutely gorgeous congratulations xx


----------



## Whisper

congrats, he is gorgeous! :D


----------



## SwissMiss

HEARTFELT CONGRATULATIONS honey!!! :cloud9: He's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! Rest up as best you can, welcome home!!! 
:hug:


----------



## JimmyChoo

Well done honey - he's luscious. :happydance:

Take it easy and rest up best you can. XX


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations on your new gorgeous little boy!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats darling on your beautiful little boy xxx


----------



## Blob

Awww Congratulations!! He is so so beautiful :yipee:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Leeanne! He is absolutely beautiful! He does look just like your other son! :hug:


----------



## Laura--x

congratulations hunni !

he is absolutely gorgeous !

im glad your at home and can rest in your own comfortable bed :)

x


----------



## mumy2princess

Congratulations. He's gorgeous hun xx


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats hun! He is beautiful!!!

:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

aww congrats again! Chase is goreous, u have a lovely family. I'm sure u'll gte plenty of time 4 cuddles real soon :hugs:


----------



## gde78

He's so lovely! What a lovely family. Congratulations!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations Leeanne! Gorgeous family xxx :hugs:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats! You are right, he does look just like your other son. :)


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Congratulations! Very cute baby!


----------



## Deise

Congrats Leeanne!! He's gorgeous and I absolutely love the pic of Jayden holding him! Enjoy your little man!


----------



## Trish

:hug: Congrats Leeanne!! He's so gorgeous! Your children look so proud to be older siblings, what a beautiful family you have.


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh congrats.xx


----------



## maybebaby

Leeanne he is gorgeous!! Get some rest!! :hugs:


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hunni :)


----------



## Beltane

Yay- you're finally outta jail! Congrats and welcome to the world Chase! What a gorgeous family you have!! How you feeling doll?


----------



## Baby-Love

Congrats hun.


----------



## GemGems

He is absolutely beautiful!!!! Congrats. xxx 

Hope i'm not talking out of turn here but your hubby is a right hottie!!!!


----------



## Michy

He is absolutely beautiful and does look loads like his big bro! :cloud9:


----------



## Heavenx

Congratulations


----------



## x-li-x

awww he is absolutly adorable. well done xx


----------



## babe2ooo

aww hes so cute


----------



## Vicky2806

Congratulations he is perfect - and you look great too!! xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

Leeanne he is perfect! Congratulations!

xx


----------



## Chris77

Awww! He's perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun, he is perfect

xxx


----------



## Angelmouse

OMG Leanne, what a totally gorgeous family you all make. :hugs: Welcome to the world baby Chase, you beautiful little muncher you. OOo He's just made me so desperate to meet my little man. :dance: Well done on getting on your feet and outta there so quickly. Hope your healing goes well. :hugs:


----------



## missjess

He's perfect!!!!! so gorgeous, congrats xxxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Awww hunni, he's gorgeous. Congratulations! xxx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations Leeanne he is adorable :)


----------



## katix333

congrats hes lovely! xxx


----------



## bigbelly2

hes beautiful really lovely pictures

h x


----------



## Jenelle

Awww congrats Leeanne!! All your pics are amazing, he is so cute... looks just like Jayden!! And I must say you look amazing for being in the hospital, and just having had surgery!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, he's gorgeous x


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Zarababy1

aww hes lovley congrats :)


----------



## isil

congratulations, he is incredibly cute!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulatinos Leeanne he is such a little cutie! Bet is seems so unreal after counting down those days for so lnog that he is finally here! you have gorgeous children! xxx


----------



## nikky0907

He is so gorgeous Lee-Anne! I can't even belive he is here!!! :shock:

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Owww, he's gorgeous. Welcome to the world lil guy!!!

Big bro & sis look so proud of their baby brother, so sweet!!

xx


----------



## sglascoe

congratulations leanne


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: oh honey he's so precious...congratulations


----------



## glamgirl

hey he is gorgeous... congrats...


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congratualtions!!

Another gorgeous baby to join the August babies!!!

He's so beautiful hun!!!

And your other 2 look so proud!!

Hope you're taking it easy!

:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## baby D

Gorgeous little lad - congratulations xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

beautiful


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, he's gorgeous :)


----------



## Heather.78

Ive been waiting for your story and pics he is beautiful congrats to you both and wishing you a speedy recovery hun see you soon on the postnatal threads I hope:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Congratulations Hunni, yes he does look like your other son they are both gorgeous little boys you are very lucky and well done Hunni....


----------



## redberry3

he is gorgeous leeanne!!!


----------



## Tiff

He's beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Donna79x

Awww Leanne, he is gorgeous xx congratulations


----------



## sonny

Congratulations Leanne,he is gorgeous!
All our little girlie LO's will be queueing up for him! xxx ;-)


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congratulations his prefect x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, he's so cute.

Congrats hun.

:D


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Oh Leeanne he's gorgeous, congratulations!!

That picture of Jayden and Chase is probably one of the cutest pictures i've ever seen.


----------



## Frankie

awww hes lovely well done xxx


----------



## Jem

Ahh big congrats!!!! he's Gorgeous!!!!!!! x


----------



## babymello

Congratulations, Leeane

I know you're happy girl...
He's a cutie pie

Take care,
Mello


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, he's lovely. x


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## bambikate

aww he is just precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats x x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations Leeanne! Beautiful pictures! 
xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done, he is adorable great pics xxx


----------



## Gems

Congrats, he is beautiful ! xxxxxxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

He is lovely congrats! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations. He's gorgeous :)


----------



## butterflies

Ahh honey, he is simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lillysmum

aww he is beautiful - congratulations!!


----------



## nessajane

congrats hes adorable :)


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hes a cute x


----------



## Newt

was wondering where babies first pics were.....should ahve looked in nhere :dohh:

syunning little bubba hun :hugs: well done :D


----------



## Carleexxx

Congratulations hes absolutely gorgeous! u must be very proud


----------



## Miss Duke

Congratulations, he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats babes, he's adorable xXx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on a cute little guy


----------



## Wobbles

Said it else where I know

But :wohoo: again!! Love the pics and CONGRATULATIONS

x x


----------



## xarlenex

Sorry no had time to ready these lately!

Congrats, hes beautiful!! xx


----------



## Lizziepots

Congrats on a beautiful little boy xxx


----------



## Mira

He's so cute....Congrats!!


----------



## Serene123

I don't know if I said this yet but congratulations leeanne, he is beautiful! :happydance:


----------

